# Good budget P60 host



## Jash (Jan 26, 2020)

I remember Solarforce used to make good P60 hosts. Are they still available or is there anything else out there? I recently upgraded my Malkoff MD2 and have a perfectly working older M61 head I’d like to repurpose as an emergency light for the car.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 26, 2020)

My experience with the Solarforce bodies is that they aren't a great fit for the M61; MHO of course.

Honestly, I just heard that another batch of SureFire 6P's hit Ye Olde Auction Site recently, $35 IIRC ?
Sounds like a great budget host to me.


----------



## Jash (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I’d like a Surefire 6p. Do you have a link for that sale?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 26, 2020)

The Seraph SP-6 is still available from Lumens Factory. You will need to come up with an outer spring similar to what you find on conventional P60 style LED drop-ins for the M61 to work properly in the SP-6. I would definitely go with the SF 6P over the Seraph though if you can get one in your price range.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 27, 2020)

The good old Surefire 6P or 9P is the best high quality P60 host. I have a few of them with different age and the internal measurements are the same. 
The Solarforce Hosts did not have the same measurements at the head. Some had more space for a Oveready Dropin some less. Solarforce is not bad for the price, but I had a few times a not working switch. I was forced to replace the switch. In the 2nd half of 2019 Solarforce also announced they go out of business. They do not have a lot of stuff on their website anymore (if there is some stuff left). You may get the Solarforce Stuff still at eBay but the prices are higher than it way a few years ago.

If possible I'd definitely try to get a Surefire P60 Host.


----------



## SG688 (Feb 6, 2020)

Late to the party, but I like the Blackhawk X6. Made in Spain with a forward clicky switch. Thread sizes are slightly off but work with my SF lights for lego-ing.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 10, 2020)

I would like to know why P60 upgrades and hosts seemed to have fallen off the map. I can still find a few for sale here, and there, but they seem to be few and far between. I always thought this was a great and easy way to upgrade a flashlight without buying a new one! Come to think of it, I may have answered my own question with that last sentence! . I have two Wolfeyes flashlights that I would love to upgrade to 2000 plus lumens, but cannot find anything like that for them.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 11, 2020)

Just find a clean, used SF 6P and be done with it. There are some surplus 80LM LED ‘new old stock’ lights hitting the market for $30-$40, new.

Chris


----------



## timbo74 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a few Solarforce l2s, l2ps and a s2200...and I’m very bummed they are not still in business. I would love a Surefire 6p, but I don’t run cr123s. I also know nobody in the area that could bore it to accept 18650s.
Sadly, my grey L2p has not been seen since last July, and I have a nice p60 module just collecting dust.
how do the Serigraph hosts compare to an L2p?
I would really like to find an acceptable host.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2020)

timbo74 said:


> I have a few Solarforce l2s, l2ps and a s2200...and I’m very bummed they are not still in business. I would love a Surefire 6p, but I don’t run cr123s. I also know nobody in the area that could bore it to accept 18650s.
> Sadly, my grey L2p has not been seen since last July, and I have a nice p60 module just collecting dust.
> how do the Serigraph hosts compare to an L2p?
> I would really like to find an acceptable host.




Most run 16650 cells, sanyo 16650, either naked(no protection) or protected(usually in keeppower wrappers). I find button top(protected) make easier contact , the extra few mm length of the cell.

2500mah, 4.2/4.35v(latter naked can be charged to 4.35v) work excellent and retain the full surefire strength, without thinning the walls at the thread ends. 

:welcome:


----------



## timbo74 (Mar 25, 2020)

ven said:


> Most run 16650 cells, sanyo 16650, either naked(no protection) or protected(usually in keeppower wrappers). I find button top(protected) make easier contact , the extra few mm length of the cell.
> 
> 2500mah, 4.2/4.35v(latter naked can be charged to 4.35v) work excellent and retain the full surefire strength, without thinning the walls at the thread ends.
> 
> :welcome:


Thanks for the welcome.
Turns out, I’m a very bad boy today!
I ordered way too much!
I ended up ordering a brand new 6p from a Texas eBay seller, but that wasn’t the end of it.
I also ordered an L2E from Customlites, 2 Sanyo NCR18650GA 3500mAh 10A - Protected Button Top batteries, from the 18650 store,
*From Illumination supply EDCPlus/IS X60L3v2 Triple XP-G2 S2 Neutral White LED P60
*A Malkoff 2 d cell led upgrade, and pair of Orbtronic 16650s for the 6p.
I figured I would run the 900 lumen xml module in the L2E, and the triple xpg2 in the 6p.


----------



## ven (Mar 26, 2020)

Thats defo a good boy

Why is the 6p so good?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?182392-Why-is-the-SureFire-6P-so-good


----------



## phoneguy (Mar 29, 2020)

Kestrel said:


> My experience with the Solarforce bodies is that they aren't a great fit for the M61; MHO of course.
> 
> Honestly, I just heard that another batch of SureFire 6P's hit Ye Olde Auction Site recently, $35 IIRC ?
> Sounds like a great budget host to me.



Can you PM me the source please

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Jimmyboots (Mar 30, 2020)

Oveready still has their acrylic p60 18350 hosts that are Surefire 3p clones. Under $100 with a Surefire twisty and very high quality.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 14, 2020)

Jash said:


> Are they still available or is there anything else out there?





Jash said:


> Yeah, I’d like a Surefire 6p. Do you have a link for that sale?



*Genuine modified 6P for use with 18650*


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have Malkoffs in 6P, Seraph SP-6 and Solarforce L2M hosts. Yes, they fit best in the 6P and those are obviously great quality but not the best option IMHO. The Solarforce and Seraph both offer the advantage of very decent clickies as well as HAiii anodizing with the nod going to the Seraph for a lock out tailcap. Actually I find the overall quality of the Seraph line to be OUTSTANDING and I have my group buy M361 219/warm in that host. I also have their turbohead with +1 extender running 4xCR123. The grey ano is perfect on all samples, the black ano is a nice, thick matte. Only gripes are 1) doesnt fit ANY weapons mounts that I've found due to tapered body and 2) tail clicky is a little too recessed. The solarforce lacks tailcap lockout and I only use them for weapons mounted hosts at this point but with a good quality base spring they work just fine with Malkoff drop ins.

I would highly recommend the Seraph SP-6 or SP-9 (2-cell and 3-cell bodies) with the Nichia 319 drop in for any non-mounted use, especially if they are still only $35. Not sure how to adapt them to a weapon reliably at this point, though.


----------



## stephenk (Sep 15, 2020)

Kaidomain make some the best P60 hosts (KDLITKER E6) and drop-ins at the moment. The Seraph is SP-6 is a beautiful host, but has relatively low current handling for contemporary tastes.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 16, 2020)

As well as the 6P, the G2 makes a nice host, but unless it is bored out, you will need a 17650 (hard to find) or a 16650 LiIon cell. CR123As will fit just fine.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 16, 2020)

stephenk said:


> Kaidomain make some the best P60 hosts (KDLITKER E6) and drop-ins at the moment. The Seraph is SP-6 is a beautiful host, but has relatively low current handling for contemporary tastes.



I’ve been looking at one of the 21700 hosts for my Malkoff 4l drop in. Was wondering if they are any good.


----------



## [email protected]LF (Sep 23, 2020)

stephenk said:


> The Seraph is SP-6 is a beautiful host, but has relatively low current handling for contemporary tastes.



Thank you for your nice comment, stephenk.
I am happy to hear that you think the Seraph SP-6 is a beautiful host. 

The stock Seraph SP-6 and SP-9 forward clicky switch is good for 3 Amps.
Which should be the same as any other standard P60 flashlight hosts at that price point such as the KDLITKER E6 that you mentioned. (The KDLITKER E6 has a 3A reverse clicky.)

The Seraph SP-6 and SP-9 can be equipped with the Copper McClicky Z41 switch kit, which in my opinion is the highest quality switch on the market and is good up to 6 Amps.
The Seraph SP-6 and SP-9 is also fully compatible with Surefire P/C/Z/G Series accessories so it can use all the parts either from Surefire or from other makers for modding purposes, which the KDLITKER E6 is not.

We'll be offering an upgraded SP-6 Host that has the Copper McClicky switch kit already installed.
It will also come with some extra goodies that is not include in the normal SP-6 host at our new authorized dealer: Illumination Gear. 


Cheers.

Mark


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 24, 2020)

Seraph is a great host.


----------

